# Beginer



## Jamie hill (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi completely new here, just purchased the barista pro and I can NOT get the correct shot, I've weighed my beans in at around 18g and currently on grind setting 7 and tried a few different tamp pressure's..

I can't get the shot time over 20 seconds and it appears the shot is coming out far too fast, the beans came with the machine from a respected source amd appear to be fresh

I've ordered the adjustable tamp and dosing funnel

Any advice would be much appreciated 😎


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Is there a roast date on the bag?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

What is grind setting 7? Is it the finest? Does it go 1-10? 10 finest?


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

What basket are you using? Pics or a video would help.

Also how does the shot taste?


----------



## Jamie hill (Jan 1, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Is there a roast date on the bag?


 There is no roast date but they were fresh apparently, maybe they're too fresh?


----------



## Jamie hill (Jan 1, 2021)

HDAV said:


> What is grind setting 7? Is it the finest? Does it go 1-10? 10 finest?


 It goes 1-30 1 being the finest


----------



## Jamie hill (Jan 1, 2021)

General-S-1 said:


> What basket are you using? Pics or a video would help.
> 
> Also how does the shot taste?


 I'm not too sure how to upload photos but its the standard double filter that came with the machine, the shot doesn't taste too bad but very inconsistent


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Great place to start. 👆

also only change one variable at a time.

Do your scales measure to 0.01?

Patience is key,

good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jamie hill said:


> Any advice would be much appreciated


 General-S-1 beat me to it. Read the stickied post he linked above, it's pinned in the Sage forum. Lots of things to make sure you are doing before looking at what's wrong. Make sure you use fresh beans, ones you can see when roast date was. If you don't have a fresh bean (that's been rested 5-10 days) nothing else will follow.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Jamie hill said:


> It goes 1-30 1 being the finest


 Have you tried finer?


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

I had the Barista Pro for a while and used a few different machines - the grind settings are quite consistent across machines (unlike the Barista Express).

The sticky will be a good place to start but as everyone has said already the beans need to be fresh. The only way to be sure of this is to buy fresh beans with a roast date.

From my experience with the machine, fresh medium/dark beans, 5-7 days after roast date will require a grind setting of around 9-10 and settles around setting 6-7 after a few more days. Of course this can vary slightly on your machine.

If you know the beans are fresh (based on roast date) and you're still getting a fast shot with an appropriate dose (I used 19-20g) in the non-pressurised double basket, good distribution of grinds (I used to pause the grind halfway and tap the portafilter on a mat to settle grinds and clumps) and proper tamp, then you may need to adjust the upper burr setting on the grinder as a last resort. I haven't had to do this on any of the Barista Pro machines I've used. The Barista Express was a different story...


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Jamie hill said:


> Hi completely new here, just purchased the barista pro and I can NOT get the correct shot, I've weighed my beans in at around 18g and currently on grind setting 7 and tried a few different tamp pressure's..
> 
> I can't get the shot time over 20 seconds and it appears the shot is coming out far too fast, the beans came with the machine from a respected source amd appear to be fresh
> 
> ...


 As a relatively new user of the Barista Pro (coming up to 3 months), maybe my experience will help.

1. Fresh beans (as has been said) make a bug difference.

2. I find that a grind setting of 4-5 (depends on the beans) works well. I know others are suggesting higher setting, but they've never worked for me.

3. Preparation helps. I run 2-3 single shots through ehempty portafilter to warm it up. Wipe it with a cloth, then grind 20g (11.5 seconds at grind 4 with the Rave beans I have right now)

4. I use a distributor to even out the grind and then the Barista tamper until the metal (shiny) part hs just disappeared below the portafilter rim.

5. I weighed my shot to get roughly 2-1 (i.e. 40g shot) and that equates to 30-35 seconds on the Pro. That's been consistent since I dialled in.

The biggest singe variable for me has been the tamp - I've finally got it where it works well, but it took a while


----------

